# Budget Android Phones?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

My mum is looking for her first smartphone, it's just for use with her small business (selling second hand books from stalls and the internet). She's unlikely to use apps, watch stuff or listen to music. 

She does need to check email and maybe take card payments with it. My first thought was with the price drop on the Nexus 4 the 8gb could be the model, but it looks like it's now permanently out of stock. That was pushing how much she's was willing to pay for something she didn't know how much she'd use, so the 16gb model is out.

What's the best solution up £150? Less would be better if possible, but it needs to be useable.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 4, 2013)

The Huawei Ascend Y300? http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_y300-5386.php, its Around £120 sim-free from high street shops.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

You may have just missed the £159 8GB Nexus 4, but if you can stretch to £199, the 16GB Nexus 4 has to be the mobile bargain of the year and you won't regret the extra outlay.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

FaradayCaged said:


> The Huawei Ascend Y300? http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_y300-5386.php, its Around £120 sim-free from high street shops.



Ta, I'll have a read of some reviews and see what they say.



editor said:


> You may have just missed the £159 8GB Nexus 4, but if you can stretch to £199, the 16GB Nexus 4 has to be the mobile bargain of the year and you won't regret the extra outlay.



If it was for me and I was buying outright, then I'd get one in a shot, but as it's for my mum and she's unlikely to use it that much, then £200 is pushing it just to much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

FaradayCaged said:


> The Huawei Ascend Y300? http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_y300-5386.php, its Around £120 sim-free from high street shops.



Have you got a link for one at that price...the only ones I can see are on ebay, proper web sites want a fair bit more.


----------



## chr15uk (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mo...se&colourCode=&modelName=Huawei Ascend Y300#b

Just put your own sim in one,their all unlocked anyway,dont bother with sim free.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 7, 2013)

chr15uk said:


> http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mobiles/choose-tariff/HUAWEI_Y300/PPAY?viewDealForAll=false&colourCode=&modelName=Huawei Ascend Y300#b
> 
> Just put your own sim in one,their all unlocked anyway,dont bother with sim free.



Thank you. Perfect price point. I've forwarded the link to her.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2013)

So £80 for a half decent smartphone seems almost to good to be true! Especially combined with Virgins rolling contracts that use EE. Anyway I'm going to buy it and get it set up for her.

Obviously I'll buy swiftkey, but can anyone else whose got one tell me what's worked for them?


----------

